# Barndominiums... Good route?



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am about to purchase some land and have always wanted to build a barndominium as my homestead. I have seen a few, but have heard different reviews on them. Some people claim its a very energy efficient home and that its cheaper to build than a typical home. I am sure there are some 2Coolers that have went this route and was looking for advice... The Good, The Bad, Tips on Do's and Do Nots...etc...

Any information is appreciated!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I have a 2400 sq. ft. Whirlwind shop. It's a fine metal building. If I were building for a home, I'd do timber construction with steel roof beams/trusses maybe, and a metal skin. It will be a whole lot easier to frame the inside than a standard all metal building. I assume your property is in the county. That will make some difference.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.barnsandbuildings.com/


----------



## zombiedrifter (Aug 26, 2010)

I have 2 of them, and i love them. you cant beat the amount of room you get with a quonset hut, for the price. I would recommend that you get the spray foam insulation, it makes a huge difference in comfort and electricity savings. There is also a bonus with a quonset hut, the inherent wind resistance, mine are rated to 190 and 175 mph respectively. There is an issue with natural lighting and ventilation on some models as they may have very tiny windows. Good Luck!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I could put my SIL down stairs in her own stable when she comes to visit,lol.Those are nice barns for sure.If my wife saw them we would be building one soon.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*We finance them*

all over the state and they can go from modest to out of site !!!!!!!! They very popular in the Montgomery / Conroe area


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Is there any tax advantage? I can't believe the county wouldn't catch on to an opportunity to extract taxes out of one.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

A barn with living quarters can be quit nice. I have seen a few barns I would be happy with as a home. I would like to look at one as a retirement place with equine facility on lower floor, living quarters on top and complete attached riding arena.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

juan said:


> http://www.barnsandbuildings.com/


Nice link. Some of those are gorgeous and I bet they are going for way more than traditional construction though.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Be sure not to have stalls with horses below your sleeping area. 
Nothing like the sounds of horses bumping/knocking on the walls as you try to sleep.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

BATWING said:


> A barn with living quarters can be quit nice. I have seen a few barns I would be happy with as a home. *I would like to look at one as a retirement place* with equine facility on lower floor, living quarters on top and complete attached riding arena.


Ditto! Although, I don't do horses, I could leave the boat hooked up to the truck and have my very own drive-thru boat truck storage.

Livin' tha dream.


----------



## Cabin-Fever76 (Sep 5, 2008)

Schulte building systems http://www.sbslp.com/ located in Hockley, tx.
contact john Craver or Erick key


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I just built the dirt pad for mine, gonna be 40 x 80. of the 80 feet, 30 will be the man cave part, 50 will be barn/storage/shop whatever.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

juan said:


> http://www.barnsandbuildings.com/


Those look awesome...if I ever win the lottery, I am gonna buy some land in the hill country and build one of those.

Then build my custom home in Key Allegro on the water with my custom 65' Merritt out front


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I want one! Those are fabulous!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Recently went to a buddy's home who has completed building a 60x120 barn on the new property with their house taking up 1/2 the barn; 2 stables, a tack room and a walking pen with 3 garage doors taking up the other half. 

Driving up to it ain't much, but inside the house is awesome and I found the layout to be awesome... 

I'd do it!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I've been wanting to do this as well! I love the idea. Anybody got some pics of some local Texas barndominiums?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Depending on where you plan on building they are kind of affordable....we looked into them to build on our place in Harper and good lord they are about 25-30% more, which a lot of that is concrete though to have it brought out that far


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont have a need to house any horses, just want about 1,000 sq foot of shop space(as was previously mentioned, a drive through boat storage)... this will be on about 15-20 acres that borders up to the small town city limits. Probably going to start off with a small living area ~1,000 sq ft. and then turn it in to my personal man cave/shop and build another house next to it thats a metal building strictly for living area once the kids come. trying to figure out the cost compared to a normal home construction.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

bullrat_38 said:


> I dont have a need to house any horses, just want about 1,000 sq foot of shop space(as was previously mentioned, a drive through boat storage)... this will be on about 15-20 acres that borders up to the small town city limits. Probably going to start off with a small living area ~1,000 sq ft. and then turn it in to my personal man cave/shop and build another house next to it thats a metal building strictly for living area once the kids come. trying to figure out the cost compared to a normal home construction.


Maybe $60,000 +- $10,000


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

On of the ranches I hunt for has two barndominiums on it. One with a full blown house inside, the other is setup as a bunk house.

I have some pics of the bunkhouse I'll post up.





































Here's another ranch I deal with. The made their lodge out of a metal building, then had some local cedar milled for the inside.
http://www.whiskeyhollowranchtx.com...odge Info&page_id=110&page_type=Gallery&id=49


----------

